

Google is not the Library of Alexandria - th0ma5
http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/DataMining/~3/QYMXVUL11uY/calling-all-librarians.html

======
yannis
The article is spot on to say that Google (and other search companies) are
businesses whose product is the audience and whose customers are advertisers.
For search Companies to become a library they not only need to gather the
information but also to categorize it and to present it in some logical
ordering scheme.

